# Limp Windshield Wiper.



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

So my buddy and I were on a road trip and there was a light shower. And I used to wipers on the lowest setting so I can keep a clean windshield then all of a sudden my left windshield wiper only goes about a quarter of the way and the other one crossed over it! Anyone have an idea of what happened or have it happen to them? I have a 2013 LTZ


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like the linkage snapped. I've heard of it happening overseas, but not typically to North American Cruzes. I'm assuming you're still under warranty, and able to reproduce the issue. If my assumptions are correct, get it fixed at the dealer.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Might not be typical, but it's not uncommon. My wiper transmission failed as have several others here. I had to pay for my repair, since my car was outside of 3/36 warranty. It's a safety system, so I put a complaint on the Home | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) website. If there is a recall, those who paid out of pocket will get reimbursed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had this happen in the past. Did you by any chance try to run your wipers while the blade was frozen to the windshield? The wiper arm is most likely stripped and will need to be replace.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nicholi said:


> So my buddy and I were on a road trip and there was a light shower. And I used to wipers on the lowest setting so I can keep a clean windshield then all of a sudden my left windshield wiper only goes about a quarter of the way and the other one crossed over it! Anyone have an idea of what happened or have it happen to them? I have a 2013 LTZ


Hello Nicholi,

I'm sorry to hear about this happening with your Cruze. If you would like us to assist you with contacting your dealership, please send us a PM our way with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and preferred dealership. We would be happy to assist!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses guys! For Responses: Obermd, I have not, I bought this car about 2 months ago and we had maybe one or 2 light snow falls. but never when it was frozen. And Gus_Mahn, I should still be within the 3 year, and how much did you have to pay for the repair? And also Sciphi, Thank you for the input!!!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicholi said:


> Thank you for all the responses guys! For Responses: Obermd, I have not, I bought this car about 2 months ago and we had maybe one or 2 light snow falls. but never when it was frozen. And Gus_Mahn, I should still be within the 3 year, and how much did you have to pay for the repair? And also Sciphi, Thank you for the input!!!


I replaced the wiper transmission myself. The parts were about $80. I'm guessing a shop would charge 1.5-2.0 hours for the swap, so probably $150-$250 if you're paying to have it done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicholi said:


> Thank you for all the responses guys! For Responses: Obermd, I have not, I bought this car about 2 months ago and we had maybe one or 2 light snow falls. but never when it was frozen. And Gus_Mahn, I should still be within the 3 year, and how much did you have to pay for the repair? And also Sciphi, Thank you for the input!!!


Since the car is so new I would then have to go with a dead motor or bad mechanical link for the wiper arm. Take it in - it's covered under the B2B warranty.


----------



## Mr.CRUZEING (Nov 21, 2015)

How difficult was it to install?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

It's not too bad. I could do one in about an hour. Pull both cowl covers then it's basically a bolt in. You have to be careful not to get the arm on 180 degrees off. If you do, the wipers will move down instead of up from off.


----------

